# Tired of every Paladin looking the same?



## HellHound (Jun 21, 2005)

[imager]http://www.vankleek.net/nadine/code_cover.jpg[/imager]Tired of every Paladin looking the same?

E.N. Publishing is proud to announce the imminent release of Heroes of Code, the first of five products revising and adding to the d20 fantasy core classes. Each product in this series presents 3 core classes, some new, some retooled from the base classes from the ground up. 

What’s the big deal about the rebuilds? Choice.

Each class is presented with a variety of advancement paths to choose from – allowing each character to customize a class to suit his or her needs, drives and history. Now your paladin can be one of four types, and following one of six dedications which affects abilities granted at various levels and spells learned. Each class is presented with advancement charts up to level 30, including full epic advancements. 

The first book in the series, Heroes of Code, details two new classes, the Knight and Scourge, and rebuilds the Paladin from the ground up. 

Written by Marcin Adamczy, with illustrations by Matthew Cuenca, Heroes of Code will be available in the next two weeks from E.N. Publishing. Later this year, we will be releasing Heroes of Battle, Heroes of Faith, Heroes of Opportunity and Heroes of Magic, rebuilding all 11 core classes, and presenting 3 new core classes for d20 fantasy play


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds pretty cool.



			
				HellHound said:
			
		

> rebuilding all 11 core classes, and presenting 3 new core classes for d20 fantasy play




3 new classes, total? Is that including or in addition to the 2 in Heroes of Code?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 21, 2005)

At this time, yes. The other books are more focused on rebuilding the existing classes.


----------



## Ariel23 (Jun 23, 2005)

I can't find this on the EN Publishing site. Can you provide a link to it?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 23, 2005)

> Written by Marcin Adamczy, with illustrations by Matthew Cuenca, Heroes of Code will be available in the next two weeks from E.N. Publishing.




The product will be available for sale soon


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 26, 2005)

Interesting... looks really good.  About how many pages is it?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 27, 2005)

Heroes of Code is 22 pages of material plus credits, OGL & cover. In all, the series is over 125 pages of material revising the core classes.


----------



## kanithardm (Jun 29, 2005)

I would like a cost estimate, please.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not official, but I'd guess $4.95, maybe $5.95.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2005)

It's available now for $4.95.


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 2, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's available now for $4.95.




Hey, i have that much.


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 2, 2005)

When will the other books be coming out?

Some rough estimate, like the book for wizards is next in august, etc.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2005)

kanithardm said:
			
		

> When will the other books be coming out?
> 
> Some rough estimate, like the book for wizards is next in august, etc.




We don't know, to be honest.  First, we see how well this book does.  Assuming it does well, I'd bet on a couple more in this year.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 6, 2005)

As the full set are written, it depends on art and time. Expect to see ROUGHLY one a month until the full set has been released.


----------



## Junpei (Jul 13, 2005)

Simply beautiful: I followed Marcin Adamczy's work on WotC boards and now that his ultimate classes are being revised and printed they're even better!
I bought Heroes of Code yesterday, and I'm looking forward for all the other books in the series to complete my collection and make ultimates appear in my games: keep up the good work!


----------

